# Betta Toys?



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I was thinking of getting the boys some toys so they arnt bored out of their mind sleeping 24/7 when im not around. I was thinking of getting them some rings, barbie beachballs, floating betta logs, or leaf hammocks for them  They have big decorations to play with but they need something more XD Any other suggestions?


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

i hear ping pong balls are fun.
you could make a little creation out of legos and have it suspended in the middle of the tank (like anchor it to driftwood or a rock, or something) and let them play around that. 
Legos float, fyi. Learned from experience.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

would the legos be safe? those are good ideas lol i actually went searching my basement for any old toys of mine that would be safe for in the tank lol. I found some little balls that float. I have a really high strung new guy who i want to give some fun toys to to keep him busy


----------



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmmm... maybe one of those decorations that makes bubbles would keep them entertained for a bit? Changing up the decorations outside of the tank is also a way to keep them occupied. If my Uno seems bored, I keep a tiny stuffed Mario near his tank. He won't flare at his reflection, but he loves to flare at his Mario for some odd reason XD


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmmmmmm............ I hear ping pong balls keeps them busy, or place a mirror outside of his tank for a little bit.


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

MaggieLynn said:


> would the legos be safe? those are good ideas lol i actually went searching my basement for any old toys of mine that would be safe for in the tank lol. I found some little balls that float. I have a really high strung new guy who i want to give some fun toys to to keep him busy


I had legos with my betta once. They're just plastic, dont leach or nothing, just float a lot. Make sure you wash them with hot water, and not have any sharp points showing, not that there are really sharp points, but if you can make one, try not to


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I like the leaf hammock. That's what I'm getting for Red, my blue Betta. lol


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

But be sure you watch out for rustng where the leaf connects to the sticky thing, it's been known to that. But I've also heard bettas LUV those things.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

ping pong balls sound great!  I almost bought a leaf hamock today.... buuuut I got a live plant instead. Legos sound pointy, knowing Izume he'd poke his eye out! LOL what would be cooool is having one of those hamster tunnel sets in a fish tank XD


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

You got me curious about ping pong balls, so I did some Googling and came across this.

How to Entertain Your Betta Fish | eHow.com

It was a pretty entertaining article, I thought.


----------



## Phlikk (Jul 3, 2011)

Larsa said:


> ping pong balls sound great!  I almost bought a leaf hamock today.... buuuut I got a live plant instead. Legos sound pointy, knowing Izume he'd poke his eye out! LOL what would be cooool is having one of those hamster tunnel sets in a fish tank XD


I have seen pictures of modular tanks, and even tanks that have long bridges between large tanks suspended from the ceiling and walls in a house!


----------



## Dice Witch (Jun 27, 2011)

I got some miniature marbles (about the size of my fish's head) and put them inside his terracotta pots, he loves to push them around.


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

Legos aren't pointy unless you make them. Like, if it's suspended in the middle of the tank, and is just anchored down, Its not
Going to be like a rock. It will sway back and forth and move if you touch it... Like, say a Betta runs Into it, it'll move. Goes through it: it'll move a bit. It won't be harder than any other ornament. And if it's a real problem but you like the color and design, glue them all together with hot glue, super glue (i heard that's fine, I haven't tried it though) or aquarium safe silicone. 
Then, for added, you could sand it down. But they won't catch panty hose unless you have some really ratty tatty legos like the dogs been chewing on and the baby had in it's diaper or whatever. It'd be easy to make rings with it though.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

rswfire said:


> You got me curious about ping pong balls, so I did some Googling and came across this.
> 
> How to Entertain Your Betta Fish | eHow.com
> 
> It was a pretty entertaining article, I thought.


these are some good ideas


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

I found some old xmas decorations. The shiny balls you hang on the tree. Mine is plastic so I cleaned them well with vinegar and now I float them in the tank. Ive got a few different coloured ones and the boys love it


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I forgot where i read it but dry erase markers! I was just drawing on my tanks and they loved it! even my hercules who is quiet. he was at the front of the tank studying the lines and following them. and luna was going from star to star and got pissed like literally freaking mad when i erased them in front of her it was so cute. Even my high strung norbert paused to eye up the fancy way i wrote his name.


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Aw! That sounds awesome MaggieLynn. I think I have some dry erase markers somewhere, I'm gonna go find them for Tiberius. I also want to get a leaf hammock for him as well.

Oh, you may have noticed this already but sometimes they have favorite decoration pieces. I know I recently got Tiberius a house that is a ceramic shark that is large so I had to take out a lot of the old decorations (I had little mermaid betta safe toys). Soon after he seemed a little down in the dumps. Thinking back I remembered he always hung out around the Ursala toy in there. So I cleaned it and put it back and now he seems just as happy again, even doing circles around her! I didn't know they could get attached to an object like that lol


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

After reading this I started drawing pictures on the tank... Alpha was wierded out at first but I think he had fun... we started drawing tophats and glasses and he would push his face against it giving us a good laugh. His favorite it seems is a line of bubbles.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

On my lunas QT I wrote her name all fancy and made a moon with stars and she went from star to star thoughtfully looking at them and then I erased them and she just spazed out like why did you do that?!?! so i put them back and she calmed down going from star to star again. and on Freds up near the food door on the hood i wrote food with an arrow going up and as i drew it and after he looked at the word and then looked up following the arrow, my quiet guy hercules even is up at the front of his tank more after i drew on it.


----------



## dcassell (Feb 3, 2012)

I bought a PVC pipe elbow at Home Depot, washed it really well and put it in Melvin's bowl. He really enjoys it. He swims through it and hangs out in it a lot. The one I got is about 1-1/4" in diameter on the inside. They come in different shapes and sizes. I may add another on later.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

MaggieLynn said:


> On my lunas QT I wrote her name all fancy and made a moon with stars and she went from star to star thoughtfully looking at them and then I erased them and she just spazed out like why did you do that?!?! so i put them back and she calmed down going from star to star again. and on Freds up near the food door on the hood i wrote food with an arrow going up and as i drew it and after he looked at the word and then looked up following the arrow, my quiet guy hercules even is up at the front of his tank more after i drew on it.


What did you use to write on the tank?


----------

